# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Онкопсихолог назвал 5 традиций Казахстана, приводящих к раку

## acontinent

*Онкопсихолог назвал пять традиций Казахстана, приводящих к раку*


*Основатель* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* интегративной медицины, врач-новатор, онкопсихолог Дмитрий Раевский назвал пять традиций Казахстана, приводящих к онкологическим заболеваниям. По его мнению эти традиции в некоторой степени актуальны также и для Кыргызстана.*





В октябре 2021 года в Казахстане начала работать наша первая клиника интегративной медицины, мы открыли её в Алматы. Наши услуги оказались очень востребованными в этой стране, и мы организовали там ещё два центра: в Астане и в Актобе. Мне нравятся казахстанцы, это очень душевные люди. Они сплочённые, умеют доверять, меняться, по-настоящему сражаться как за своё здоровье, так и за здоровье близких.


Работая с большим количеством казахстанских онкопациентов, никак не связанных друг с другом, живущих в разных городах, мы стали замечать закономерности: их истории повторяются. Множество людей приходят к онкозаболеванию по похожим сценариям. Пока таких мы выделили пять, и они для Казахстана являются традиционными. Отчасти эти традиции актуальны и в Кыргызстане, в котором у нас также работает клиника.


Онкология является одним из самых распространённых заболеваний в Казахстане. По данным «КазНИИ онкологии и радиологии», в стране ежегодно регистрируется около 36 000 новых случаев рака. Большая часть заболевших — женщины от 40 до 70 лет. По количеству случаев их догоняют дети. Смертность от рака составляет порядка 14 000 человек в год. По словам главного внештатного онколога МЗ РК, председателя правления АО «КазНИИ онкологии и радиологии» Диляры Кайдаровой, рак молочной железы стоит на первом месте — свыше пяти тысяч новых случаев за последний год. Ежегодно растёт и показатель заболеваемости раком шейки матки. Среди детских онкологических заболеваний чаще всего встречаются злокачественные опухоли головного мозга.


Современные учёные и врачи-онкологи пришли к выводу, что рак является психогенным заболеванием. И многолетняя практика нашей команды подтверждает это. Ежедневно сотрудники центров интегративной медицины в Казахстане борются за жизнь онкопациентов. Большая часть из последних меняет своё мышление, отношение к тому, что сделало их больными, наводит порядок во внутреннем мире и выздоравливает.


Нередко онкозаболевание зарождается от причин, связанных с семейными отношениями. Ниже я приведу вам наиболее часто повторяющиеся истории - сценарии казахстанских онкопациентов, прошедших через наши клиники.


*Традиции Казахстана, приводящие к онкологии*


1. *Женщина в подчинении*


В Казахстане принято молодым супругам жить вместе с родителями мужа. Очень многие казахстанские девушки попадают в подчинение к своей свекрови. Зачастую они сталкиваются с оскорблениями и унижениями, с тем, что их мнение не учитывается, и важные решения принимаются без их участия. Многим запрещают видеться со своими родителями и другими родственниками. Часто у женщин нет возможности получить образование, самореализоваться и устроиться на работу.


Если невестка не нравится свекрови, первая ощущает давление и со стороны супруга из-за этого. Особенно сложно девушкам, которые впервые видят мужа на свадьбе, что тоже встречается нередко.


Здесь я привёл сразу несколько сложившихся традиций, очень травмирующих молодую женщину. Такой жизненный сценарий, во-первых, провоцирует её на большое количество негативных эмоций: гнев, обиду, страх, чувство вины. А во-вторых, у женщины отсутствует возможность выразить эти эмоции. Это психосоматические причины возникновения рака молочной железы, выделенные доктором Райком Хамером, подтверждённые практикой. С таким диагнозом к нам обращаются часто. И в психологическом анамнезе обязательно — описанная выше история.


2. *Целомудренность*


В Казахстане сохраняется традиция выходить замуж девушке целомудренной. Если по любой из причин у неё это не вышло, она подвергается позору. Если женщину изнасиловали, то в большинстве случаев её выдают замуж за насильника. Очень часто истории наших пациенток развиваются вокруг этой болезненной темы.


В одну из наших клиник обращалась женщина, которую в молодости украл и изнасиловал друг семьи. Чтобы скрыть позор, ей пришлось выйти за него замуж. Её принудили к этому. В новой семье женщина регулярно терпела побои и измены мужа. Как следствие — развилась онкология шейки матки.


3. *Невозможность развестись*


Даже если жизнь становится совсем невыносимой для женщины, считается позором развестись. Приходится терпеть и подавлять эмоции. Если же женщина находит в себе силы на развод, ей часто приходится разрывать все связи со своей семьёй, в том числе и с детьми. Родители, как правило, не принимают свою разведённую дочь. Гонят её обратно к мужу.


Разводы противоречат казахстанским традициям. Но они случаются: женщины сталкиваются с изменами и с несколькими браками. А почему так происходит? Можно объяснить с точки зрения психотерапии. Когда у нас возникает жёсткое ограничение, мы ставим себе мысленный запрет на это. Но наша природа начинает протестовать. Возникает внутренний конфликт. И разрешение его возможно через нарушение традиций, развод. Иными словами, чем больше нельзя, тем больше хочется.


Последствием развода часто становится осуждение со стороны семьи, родителей. Эта ситуация опасна как для осуждаемых, так и для осуждающих. «Опозоренную» девушку может преследовать чувство вины, а это саморазрушение. Оно приводит к онкологии крови или суставов, костей. Мама «опозоренной» женщины тоже находится в зоне риска. Если эта ситуация — нарушение традиций — вызывает у неё злость, могут начаться проблемы с желчным пузырём. А история с невозможностью принять, то есть «переварить» ситуацию, может спровоцировать онкологию желудка. Вариантов развития событий может быть много. Всё зависит от того, какие именно эмоции вызовет эта история в человеке.


4. *Передача первенца на воспитание другим людям*


Также мы нередко сталкиваемся с традицией отдавать первого ребёнка на воспитание бабушке и дедушке или бездетным родственникам. Наши пациенты, которые через это проходили, с детства чувствуют себя отверженными, преданными. Это серьёзная психотравма. Также часто детей втягивают во взрослые отношения.


Нашу юную пациентку отдали на воспитание бабушке. Но отношения в семье были напряжёнными. С детства девочке регулярно говорили, что её родители плохие, что из-за них все конфликты и беды в семье. Так на ребёнка возложили миссию миротворца. Он заболел, и его болезнь стала поводом примирения родных.


К детской онкологии приводят и деструктивные установки родителей. Мы работали с одной семьёй, в которой родители развелась. Жена не могла терпеть оскорбления и давление со стороны семьи, и пошла против традиций. Выбрала самореализацию. Переехала в другую страну. Но при этом терзалась чувством вины и страхами за своего ребёнка, который остался на родине. И каждый раз, созваниваясь с ним, она повторяла одну и ту же фразу: «Лучше умереть, чем оставаться в Алматы». Ребёнок очень близко к сердцу принял эти слова, у него развилась онкология в очень агрессивной форме, он умер.


5. *Тяжёлая пища*


Также хочется обратить внимание и на традиционное питание казахстанцев. В их рационе присутствует много конины и муки. Это очень тяжёлая пища, и в том числе с ней связано большое количество случаев рака кишечника и желудка в Казахстане.


Что касается Кыргызстана, то там очень много едят баранины, она жирнее и оказывает негативное воздействие на кишечник ещё больше.


Проблема казахстанских онкологических пациентов заключается даже не в самих традициях. Уважение к старшим, смирение и любовь — всё это очень созидательно. Беда в фанатичном отношении многих людей к этим традициям, порой даже в слепом, искажённом следовании им. Люди начинают видеть во всём ограничения, искать оправдание своим негативным эмоциям. Правила ставятся выше человеческих отношений. И это печально, потому что разрушает жизни многих людей. Насколько большое — красноречиво показывает статистика. Пора уже её поменять и переосмыслить эти пять традиций, найти к ним здоровое отношение.

----------

